# How to safe boot with HP 8470p



## ssal (Dec 12, 2017)

Some reason, I was not able to install iTune on this machine.

I am trying to safe boot it and try to install it in safe mood. But pressing F8 repeatedly at start up doesn't work. If I press ESC to go into the boot menu, F8 is ostensibly missing.

How do I enter safe mood with this machine? Or better, how to install iTune on this machine?


----------



## ssal (Dec 12, 2017)

Sorry, I was able to install iTuen when I ran the installation as Admin.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 12, 2017)

Just an FYI, to enter safe mode all you need to do is press and hold the shift key while pressing on restart.

https://www.digitalcitizen.life/4-ways-boot-safe-mode-windows-10

However, a lot of times windows installer isn't available in safe mode to install programs.


----------



## ssal (Dec 12, 2017)

johnb35 said:


> Just an FYI, to enter safe mode all you need to do is press and hold the shift key while pressing on restart.
> 
> https://www.digitalcitizen.life/4-ways-boot-safe-mode-windows-10
> 
> However, a lot of times windows installer isn't available in safe mode to install programs.



Thank you for the heads up. But the HP Elitebook has its way and I think they got out of the way to allow for safe mode boot. The F8 or Shift doesn't work. It boots up normally. The only way to do it is to go into system configuration and change to Safe Mode boot. And then you have to change it back to normal boot later.

And you're right that installer doesn't work in Safe mode.

I was able to install iTune after I ran the exe file as Admin. Mission accomplished and I learned a lot from the exercise.


----------



## Darren (Dec 12, 2017)

The holding down shift has nothing to do with it being HP. It's baked right into the OS. Hold shift until you're in the recovery menu.


----------



## ssal (Dec 12, 2017)

I did try. I held down the shift key while clicking reboot, and kept holding it down. But the boot went directly to normal.

I think it's the HP Elitebook thing. The F8 key was the standard I've known of since I had my first laptop. But it is not working here.

It is not even described in the user manual.

Google would return many similar questions about the Elitebook Safe Mode or the HP 84?? series.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 16, 2017)

There's also a nice little utility known as msconfig....


----------



## Darren (Dec 17, 2017)

voyagerfan99 said:


> There's also a nice little utility known as msconfig....
> View attachment 8632


He already mentioned that he did that. 


ssal said:


> The only way to do it is to go into system configuration and change to Safe Mode boot. And then you have to change it back to normal boot later.


----------

